# Mushroom ID?



## Demonthrall (May 3, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Found a bunch of these big suckers at my lake place. Are they Amanitas?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes they are A. muscaria group. Most likely guessowii.


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

Stay away from most warty looking mushrooms. Especially the ones growing in poison ivy, like in the first picture.


----------

